# Audio / Video >  ar mokām top mans pirmais lampu stiprīklis

## serotonine

no izejmateriāliem esmu ticis pie plates no rigondas   



un detaļām no lenšu magnetafona.    barošanas trafs , izejas trafs ar vienu primāro tinumu, drosele utt.    vakarā sapostošu bildes.    Ir vel mazs barošanas trafs no eksponometra fotopalielinātājam un ieejas trafi maziem skaļruņiem 100v audio līnijām.    tinumu pretestības tiem pat gandrīz kā lampu izejas trafiem. kaukur cilvēki postoja, kā ir šķiluši ar lampām.

Lampas man veci krājumi nelietotas


Pat pēc jandksa un gūgles pētījumiem paliek jautājumi.   


1. šai platei norādīti 240 270 v anodsprieguma.   manam spēka  trafam izejā 270v neiztaisnoti bez slodzes...   barokļu shēmas vairāk nekā jēga un saprašāna. pieredzes bagātie foruma biedri 100% zinās kā tieši slēgt klāt

2. tos pašus ~250 dc arī tur kur triodes anods bildē norādīts jūgt klāt??

3.vai kvēli var pa taisno no spēka trafa klāt slēgt vai tomēr kaukā gudrāk vajag ar rezisoriem utt.

4.stāv rakstīts ka šādai platei vēlams tikt vaļā no tembru bloka ( poči tāpat nav,  kur es iegrūdu kārbu ar padomijas počiem, tur nedēļu jāmeklē)  Kā tieši tas varētu būt..

Piešķilsies šitā plate domāšu vai otram kanālam identisku meklēt, vai būvēt no nulles ar tām detaļām kas no lentinieka.  tas lentinieka trafs uz aci ar dzelzi, kam divas reizes lielāks  laukums.

Vispār patēvam laukos vēl televizors rekord v 312 un par zināmiem nopelniem esmu ticis pie iespējas no viena teātra milzu rekvizītu noliktavas dauzo lampu radio krājumiem, saglabājot ārējo viedolu, izskrūvēt iekšās.   pēdējoreiz ekskursijā krietni sen tur biju, neatceros.    moš arī stāv tur festivāli štāpeļos sakrauti

----------


## osscar

Es vispār no nulles vāktu jaunu labāku shēmu par šo  ja ir visas detaļas. Priekš kam to veco PCB ?

Lampām lielos vilcienos V pielade +-30V parasti ir ok. Jāmēra zem slodzes, bet 270V AC ir padaudz ...būs ap 350V DC..var protams rezistorus vai droseli karsēt...un mest lejā spriegumu. 

Kvēli  var pa tiešo pie AC savijot vadus un iezemējot pret viduspunktu caur rezistoru dalītāju.

----------


## Isegrim

Kur mokas? 
1. Tīkla trafiņam primāro saslēdz uz 240 V (ja iespējams), lieko spriegumu nokritini uz filtra (var papildus posmu ieviest). 
2. Nē. Apskaties oriģinālo 'Rigondas' shēmu! Priekšpastiprinātāja lampai parasti ir mazāks spriegums anodā un papildus filtrēts. 
3. Pa taisno ar 'vīto pāri'. Rezistoru dalītāju ar zemētu viduspunktu vari izmantot fona samazināšanai. 
4. Ne tikai. Vajag likvidēt arī pirmo triodi, signālu no skaļuma poča padot uz otras tīkliņu (stereo variantam ar vienu dubulttriodi pietiks).

----------


## osscar

Var kaut šādu savērt - varēsi UL/pent režīmā saslēgt



shēmu ir pulka - izejā derš tā pati 6p14p, ieejā  kaut 6n1p vai kas tāds.

----------


## Isegrim

Apmēram tā - 

No tās pašas 'Rigondas', tikai nav vērts to plati ar sūdīgajiem elementiem uz tās izmantot. Shēma tik vienkārša, ka labākie rezultāti būs 'point-to-point' _uzkārtā_ montāžā.

----------


## osscar

Te nu es piekrītu 100%. Tikai skaties detaļu darba spriegumus jo tie nav 12 vai 30V  ::  biku vairāk uzmanības un  viss notiksies. 6n2p man nepārāk patīk - baigais pastiprinājums , līdz ar to trokšņu līmenis biku augstāks.

----------


## Didzis

Visā šai pasākumā vājākā vieta ir izejas transformātors. Nekas labs tai Rigondā nestāvēja. Serdes šķērsgriezums ir pārāk mazs, lai nodrošinātu apakšējās frekvences. Citādāk, piemet galus pie esošās plates un viss tur skanēs. Tad sāc pakāpeniski ravēt nost tembrus un beigās, kā Osscar teica shēmu labāk pārtaisīt bez iespiestās plates, bet sākumā es tomēr ieteiktu palaist esošo plati, patestēt esošās lampas, lai nav nejauši jāpisās ar kādu bojātu. Rūpnieciskajā platē  točna nav kļudas, kuras var rasties pašam montējot.  Jā, ja baigi nagi niez, tad man vajadzētu kautkur būt vēl šādām platēm un visdrīzāk ir arī orģinālais tīkla trafs.

----------


## Isegrim

> Visā šai pasākumā vājākā vieta ir izejas transformātors. Nekas labs tai Rigondā nestāvēja. Serdes šķērsgriezums ir pārāk mazs


 Bet skanēja tak tā 'Rigonda'! Pie 8" _platjosliniekiem_ tāpat nekādu izcilo basu nesagaidīt, arī ar divreiz resnāku trafiņu. Priekš "pirmā kucēna" šāds komplekts pašā laikā (_razvedka bojem_). Ja nāks saprašana un būs vēlme, varēs arī nopietnākus trafiņus meklēt/iegādāt. _
Gooogles tantei_ pulka gudrību šim gadījumam - _atslēgas vārdi_ "EL84 SE".

----------


## serotonine

pieturoties pie eksistējošās plates pagaidām, šis tad varētu būt pagaidu risinājums. sūdīgos elementus var pamazām mainīt.   tikai pret ko?  nopirkt pagaidām nevaru..  ņemt plēves kondensatous no barblokiem un televizoru platēm?? vēlāk būs bildes ar spēka trafu.     un otru izejnieku. nu bet osskar vispār kosmisku barokli uzzīmējis. tas pmc100 trafs nelīdzinas manējam vispār.   divi izvadi ac 270 ac divi 6.3 nu un malās vēl 45 kaukādi bija. sekundārajā pusē apakšā viens ar treknu vadu.   kvēlei centrs... laikam  oriģinā rigondas trafa un barokļa nav..

----------


## Didzis

serotonine, palaid to plati, kā ir, pēc tam var mainīt kondensātorus cik vien vēlies un Tev nu točna tai shēmai nevajag audiofīlu HiEnd kondensatorus meklēt. Es jau teicu, ja baigais iekāriens, varu uzdāvināt orģinālo transformātoru laikam no Rigondas 102, bet vispār jau šim pastiprinātājam der gandrīz visi lampinieku trafi. Pārdesmit voltu anodā šurp, turp ir pilnīgi pofig. 
Isegrim, protams, ka Rigonda skanēja un pat neslikti savam laikam. Skaidrs, ka dotā shēma ir kā kulaks uz acs pirmajam pastiprinātājam. Es tikai brīdinu, ka šāds lampu pastiprinātājs skanēs īpatnēji un nespēs atskaņot modernās mūzikas basus. Vot paklausīties vecas skaņuplates, tā cita lieta.

----------


## Isegrim

Autor, draudzējies ar Didzi! Ar 'Rigonda-102' tīkla trafiņu kā reiz stereo pastiprinātājs sanāk. Tas niknāks, jo paredzēts PP, tātad divu izejas lampu barošanai. Bet filtra droseles labāk likt katram kanālam savu. _Audiofiliskos_ kondensatorus tur nevajag, bet vismaz drošus. Tie cilindrīši ar gumijas galiem ir ar valcētiem izvadiem, bieži kļūst "gari" ar laiku.

----------


## Didzis

Tos МБ krievu kndensatrus, ar laiku, tiešām labāk nomainī. Lai gan, ja plate stāvējusi sausā vietā, tad nav tik traki un tie var darbties. Tapēc saku, saslēdz kā ir un panāc lai vispāŗ skan. Tālāk jau varēs šķūningot uz krutākiem kndensatriem.

----------


## osscar

Re kur uzmetu barokli : 



protams rezistoru nominālus jāpārkalkulē pēc oma likum un pēc pakāpju strāvas patēriņā. Bet šādi varētu būt. Var papildus droseles likt. Pirmais C var tikt aizvietots ar virknē savienotiem 200V kondensatoriem ja nav 400V kondiķi krājumos - spriegunms dubultosies, kapacitāte dalīsies uz 2. Vajag šuntējošos rezistorus - tos rēķina pēc kapacitātes.  Kaut kā tā - spečuki pakomentēs ja kas  ir greizi  :: 

irarī programmiņa:
http://www.duncanamps.com/psud2/

----------


## Didzis

Viss pareizi un pretestības anda baršanā var tīri eksperimentāli pielasīt. Lampa nav tranzistrs un uz brīdi iztirēs arī augstāku spriegumu, vai lielāku strāvu. Vārdu sakt, aptiekas precizitāti tur nevajag.

----------


## serotonine

Paldies Osscar par barokļa shemu.  Tilpumi kondiķiem?  ir sauja 200 - 400 uF  un arī 50 uf vecie padomijas..   plēves neelektrolitiskie no fluorescento lampu balastiem kaudze.

----------


## osscar

200-400uf derēs ja V atbilstoši. Pirmajam kondensatoram vajag vismaz 400V o pārējiem 300-350V. Bet bez slodzes nedarbināt labāk  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Es taisītu tā -  
Vēl mazas kapacitātes paralēli lielajām uzcinnētu. Stereo variantam tikai pirmo kondiķi kopīgu, tālākos posmus "jedem das Seine". Droseļu tak pietiek.

----------


## osscar

Protams, pēc feb -šui es vēl lieku kādu plēbvinieku paralēlu un rc snuberīti (1nf+1k)  trafa sekundārajā pusē.

----------


## osscar

Bet domāju, ka priekš autora tas vēl biku ir par agru  ::

----------


## Waldis

_Autor, draudzējies ar Didzi! Ar 'Rigonda-102' tīkla trafiņu kā reiz stereo pastiprinātājs sanāk. Tas niknāks, jo paredzēts PP,_

50 gadus veca pieredze rāda, ka divas Rigondas vientakta plates pavelk arī pirmās Rigondas trafiņš. Uz vāka var sausiņus kaltēt, bet ar liesmu nekas nedeg.  ::  Kautkas liek domāt, ka ar Rigonda 102 trafu pietiktu arī diviem pušpūla galiem, bet tas netika pārbaudīts, jo laimējās nospert Simfonijas plati un trafiņus.

----------


## andrejss

> _Autor, draudzējies ar Didzi! Ar 'Rigonda-102' tīkla trafiņu kā reiz stereo pastiprinātājs sanāk. Tas niknāks, jo paredzēts PP,_
> 
> 50 gadus veca pieredze rāda, ka divas Rigondas vientakta plates pavelk arī pirmās Rigondas trafiņš. Uz vāka var sausiņus kaltēt, bet ar liesmu nekas nedeg.  Kautkas liek domāt, ka ar Rigonda 102 trafu pietiktu arī diviem pušpūla galiem, bet tas netika pārbaudīts, jo laimējās nospert Simfonijas plati un trafiņus.


 Jā, es tā biju uztaisījis kādus 30 gadus atpakaļ. Pirmā Rigondas šasijā bija vietas divām platēm - skanēja, nekas nedega. Skandas bija izgatavotas no skaidenes izmantojot tos pašus Rigondas skaļruņus. 
 Pēdējos 25 gadus neesmu vairs bijis saistīts ar elektroniku, bet tagad pie manis nonāca 102 Rigonda, piepirku vēl vienu klāt un atkārtoju jaunības dienu stereo komplektu , tikai ar 102  izejas pastiprinātāju. Sāku apgūt radiotehniku atkal no 0.

----------


## AndrisZ

> divas Rigondas vientakta plates pavelk arī pirmās Rigondas trafiņš.


 Tas trafiņš jau gāja arī RIGONDĀ STEREO . Tātad viņš priekš divām galapakāpēm arī ir aprēķināts.

----------


## serotonine

Man jau sāk nenormāli interesēt kāds tad ir bijis  tas spēka trafs Rigondai.   Lidz manīm tikai platīte bez lampām nonāca.  šitam lentinieka trafam tomēr, atradu, ka zaļais vads no bildes ir viduspunkts kvēlei.  1. tad no turienies rezistoru uz zemi?

2.  kāds zākāja triodi  6p2n.   vai citu dubultu triodi, kam izvadi sakrīt, var eksperimenta pēc spraust iegšā. Tad Kāds no rezistoriem pirmajā pakāpē ar poci jānomaina un piem tīkliņstrāvā jāregulē.  vai vispār krasi cits anodspriegums utt...
 3.  šadus http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/9-NS-Konde...-/181372811363  blakus katram no elektrolītiem ir vērts kabināt klāt??
4. pocis ieejā? drīzāk 1m vai kaukas tuvāk 47k   vai tomēr pēc oriģinālās shēmas 470k...

----------


## Waldis

_Tas trafiņš jau gāja arī RIGONDĀ STEREO . Tātad viņš priekš divām galapakāpēm arī ir aprēķināts._ 

Atļaušos nepiekrist. Rigondā Mono trafs ir uz УШ26x28 http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rl_l_/rigonda_m38.jpg bet Rigondā 102 uz УШ26x40 http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rl_l_/rigonda102_06.jpg Nevaru momentā atrast vajadzīgās rakstuzīmes, bet bilde rāda, http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rl_l_/...a_s_eksp06.jpg ka Rigondā Stereo viņš varēja būt kā Rigondā 102

----------


## AndrisZ

2. vari likt 6n1p, atšķirības praktiski nekādas. (laikam 6n14p arī var derēt)
3. Nafig?
4. 470k oriģinālā ir likts, lai būtu liela ieejas pretestība, kas vajadzīga skaņuplašu atskaņotājam ar pjezo galviņu. Liekot potenciometru ar mazāku pretestību attiecīgi jāpārrēķina toņkompensācijas elementi.

----------


## osscar

es tik lielus kondensatorus neliktu. mazāka izmāra plēves - ar 2 uf, 1uf vai 0,5 uf pietiek.
vienīgi 6n1p  kvēlei vajag 2x vairāk kā 6n2p.  +-der arī 6n23p . man tās patīk.  :: 
Ja ir viduspunkts - tad tas jāzemē. bez rezistoriem.

----------


## serotonine

> Liekot potenciometru ar mazāku pretestību attiecīgi jāpārrēķina toņkompensācijas elementi.


 Pažēlo mani.   es saprotu ka tk elementi vidrizak ir viens lidz 2 no c un r   tikai vai rēķina ar aritmētisku formuliņu _a la_ I=U/R?   vai tomēr jāintegrē piemēram.    

Vērtību konkrētu parprasīt gribēju.   var jau trial & error metodē izprovēt visu no r100 lidz kādam bŗinumam kas  rindu izvērses trafam blakus stāvējis. padalīšos ar rezultātiem...

----------


## Didzis

Augstu ieejas pretestību vajag tikai pjezo atskaņtāja galviņai. Tādas mūsdienās izmantot ir nziegums, attiecīgi nafig nevajag 1M ieejas pretestību. Mierīgi var izmantot 47k-100k  pterncimetru, jo tāpat visai mdernajai tehnikai izejaspretestība par kārtu zemāka. Apšaubu, ka vajag paralēli elektrlītiem vēl kādas bundžas kārt, nav rās klases pastiprinārājs. Pilnīgi pietiks, ja kādu plēves kndensātru uzkārsi uz elektrlīta galiem. Es parasti tādās vietās ldēju kndensātrus, kuri kastītē vairāk un īpaši uz kapacitāti neiespringstu. 6П2П lampai nav ne vainas un nevajag visam, kas uz sētas, oi atvainojos internetā rakstīts, ticēt. Prtams, ir labākas lampas, bet atkal jāsaka, šis nav tādas klases pastipeinātājs lai ķertu krenķi dēļ 6П2П lampas. Pats galvenais, nekad netici stulbajiem HiEndistiem. Dažādu tipu lampu skanējumu nevar salīdzināt tupa maintot tās vietām. Katrai knkrētā tipa lampai jāmaina elektriskie parametri shēmā, tikai tad salīdzināšana būs korekta. Lģiski, ka skanējums atšķirsies kaut vai tapēc, ka anodstrāva savādāka, vai izejas pretestība cita un pfig, ka 6П2П kājas sakrīt ar 6П1П.
Ja par trafu, tad es jau teicu, varu uzdāvināt rģinālo.  Tāpatman to nav kur likt.

----------


## serotonine

didzim paldies.  saņemšos vakarā šķilšu klāt. šķiet visas detaļas būšu pa stūriem salasījis,  pēdējo 100 uf @400v nupat darbā setniekam ķerrā atradu

----------


## Isegrim

'Rigondu' shēmas (novelkamas .djvu formātā) ir atrodamas šeit un šeit. Protams, spriegumu slēgs tīkla transformatora primārajā pusē ir pilnīgi lieks - konstrukcijas augstuma samazināšanai tas pilnīgi _nahrenizējams_, salodējot pa taisno atbilstošam spriegumam. Arī tiltiņu var izvēlēties modernāku. Tādi mīt visos PC, monitoru _barokļos_.

----------


## serotonine

> Arī tiltiņu var izvēlēties modernāku. Tādi mīt visos PC, monitoru _barokļos_.


  tads arī ir.   


Kungiem paldies par ataucibu. Palidzeju šodien draugiem pārvākties.  Pēdējās detaļas lodamuru nesagaidija.   Kā sanāks tā postošu.   Kā reali dzīvē tie daži vati skan es atceos no laikiem kad ar radiem mazs plates klausijos uz kāda no vef aparatiem. Skaļruņi itka pat atbilstoši tagaf stāv. Žēl mono tikai pagaidām

----------


## osscar

ir tak čaļi, kuri vāc bez lodāmura - saka skan labāk - tikai skrūves  :: :

----------


## Waldis

_ir tak čaļi, kuri vāc bez lodāmura - saka skan labāk_ 

Priekš HI END tak ir speciāla alva, kurai bik sudrabs klāt, un vadi no bezskābekļa vara.

----------


## Jurkins

Tajos resnajos melnajos kondensatoros ir iekšā speciālie lampu elektroni. Un galvenais neaizmirst uz skrūvēm atsperšaibas, citādi basi vibrēs. Sorry, nenoturējos!  ::  Man dikti patīk šitās haiendistu padarīšanas  :: . Lai gan... nav jau teikts, ka tie čaļi paši tic tam, kas tiek parādīts. Ja es uztaisu parastu pastūzi da kaut ar superīgiem parametriem, jūtūbē es esmu tāds pats kā citi. Bet, ja detaļas savienoju ar gāzes degli, kurš strādā no grūsnu svēto govju izplūdes gāzēm, tad ... woooowwww  ::  Velns, kad lasu šitādas tēmas, gandrīz vai gribas izvilkt no miskastes kādu lampu...

----------


## Waldis

_Man dikti patīk šitās haiendistu padarīšanas . Lai gan... nav jau teikts, ka tie čaļi paši tic tam, kas tiek parādīts._

Pats galvenais un visgrūtāk izdarāmais esot - visu to pasniegt, saglabājot gudru un nopietnu ģīmi!

----------


## Isegrim

Iespējams, ka maketēšanai tie skrūvējamie lampu paneļi (_sockets_) lieti noder. Reiz uz galda niekojos ar t.s. *oktālajam* relejam paredzēto ligzdu (uz €vrejsliedes spraužamo). Atradu par noderīgu esam.

----------


## serotonine

Iskanejaas! Diezgan labi un tiri skan.   No clippinga ne maņas.    Bus jaguldas skaņas kartē ar pienacigu line out..   tas otrs izejas trafs lielaks krietni. Vienigi tam tikai 2 izvadi primarajam tinumam... Ir idejas ka pieslegt?

----------


## Isegrim

Priekš pilnvērtīga stereo abiem kanāliem jābūt *identiski* vienādiem! Nav pieļaujamas pastiprinātāju strukturālas atšķirības, jo visā joslā fāzu līknes nedrīkst atšķirties. Tas pats sakāms arī par tik svarīgu elementu, kā izejas transformators (arī atpakaļsaites dziļumam jābūt vienādam abos kanālos). Var pamēģināt, salīdzināt, secinājumus izdarīt, bet rezultātā jālietoto vienādi trafiņi un skaļruņi.  Uz pēdējiem viss tas pats attiecas  - viena kļūda viena skaļruņa _krosovera_ shēmojumā (vai otrādi pielodēts kāds draiveris), un stereo "skatuves" vairs naff... 
P.S. Lai izstūrētu šādu pastiprinātāju, pietiek ar _da jebkuru_ skaņas karti. Čekošanai _uz ausi_ labāk lietot parastu CD atskaņotāju un šai vajadzībai pielasītus CD ar repertuāru, par kuru esi drošs, kā tam jāskan. Lieti noder *Alan Parson's Sound Check* utml.; tur bez mūzikas ir vēl dažādi toņi un signāli.

----------


## serotonine

Tas ta skaidrs...  Vnk domaju kur tagad vel vienu tadu plati dabut.....   Otru trafu šitai pašai shemai biju domajis pieslegt izpetes nolukos, bet no izlasita var secināt, ka te tads bez atsaites nederēs

----------


## Isegrim

Izvads ekrāntīkliņam domāts 'ultra linear' slēgumam. Bez tā var iztikt, darbinot lampu parastā pentodes režīmā. Man domāt, vecu 'Rigondu' vēl pulka bēniņos mētājas. Te vienam vecim ir _ejoši_ 'Rigondas' ('mono' un '102') pastiprinātāji (apzāģētas šasijas ar tīkla barokli, pastiprinātāja plati un potenciometriem). Varbūt vajag kādam?

----------


## Waldis

Te vienam vecim ir _ejoši_ 'Rigondas' ('mono' un '102') pastiprinātāji (apzāģētas šasijas ar tīkla barokli, pastiprinātāja plati un potenciometriem).

Un ko onka grib par divām tādām nelaimes čupiņām?  ::

----------


## serotonine

Nu ja otru plati varetu kautka dabut, butu pateicīgs ļoti.  Sanaktu pirmais aparatins.   Ikdienai jaudas pagaidām pietiktu.    Tas trafs otrs ir https://www.yandex.ru/search/touch/?....1162&lr=11474


Nav tā ka daudz infas un shemu piemēri ārā lektu par viņu...   Nu un ar jau otrs jāmeklē ja gribas pielierot.   Dzelzim laukums x2 vismaz...  Kas nozimetu ka kadus 8w jau varetu spiest laukā?   Tad cita shema kāda jau jaliek kopā.    Bet nu ja eksperimenta pec tagad slegsu pentodes režīmā pie esošās, to tīkliņu ta arī gaisa karājamies atstāt?




Gugle attelos salidzinot pentodes un ultralinear, šķiet ka tas tīkliņš vienojas pue tālā gala izejniekam. Pa taisno? Caur r vai c?

----------


## Isegrim

Tas dzelžu turētājs patlaban izskrējis uz dārzu darbiem. Rīt būšot, uztaisīšu tai kaudzei bildes. 
Vairāk par 2,5 - 3 W no EL84 vai tā sovjetu analoga neizspiest nekādi, SE pat EL34 8 W būtu smags režīms. Visam ir robežas. Gribas vairāk - ņem niknākas lampas, slēdz tās paralēli vai taisi _push-pull_ (ar to zaudēsi "patīkamo" otro harmoniku, paliks "riebīgā" trešā). Izejas trafiņa izmaksas augs stāvus. 
Pentodes gadījumā no ekrāntīkliņa derīgu jaudu nenoņem; uz to padod tikai spriegumu no _barokļa_, parasti biku mazāku par anodspriegumu, tāpēc kaut kur var būt rezistors. Vēlreiz - papēti reālas shēmas ar EL84 izejā. To ir vesels lērums. Ne tikai uztvērēji, vēl magnetofoni, vinila ripu atskaņotāji etc. Sastapsi visus iespējamos barošanas variantus. Ekrāntīkliņu "gaisā" atstāt nevajag! Visādi _audiorasti_ vēl slēdz to uz anodu un iegūst t.s. triodes režīmu - jauda mazāka, bet skanot - "_zajebis!_".

----------


## serotonine

Tam otram trafam ar citu lampu cita shema jataisa...   ne ultra linear.  Bet ari vientakts. Tas ka  ka vins krietni pamatigaks, viesa ceribas, ka varetu but kadi 7 8 beigas.  Bet nu tas jau jauna topika cienigi.  Un kamer otrs tads nav sagrabinats, vai ir verts.  Ok. Pedejais jautajums.   Vai tos kondensatorus nozakatos mainit pret brunajiem un zilajiem no crt platem?  Nav daudz, bet tiem ilgi vertiba jazile

----------


## Didzis

Es jau iepriekš teicu, ka man ir kautkādas Rigndas plates. Gan jau  izejas trafi no TV arī mētajās. Nav man bijis laika ar tiem lūžņiem nodarbties un ''inventarizāciju'' veikt. Vienu tikai zinu, ka SE uz šo lampu un trafiem netaisīšu, tapēc varu atdot. Par 7-9W no EL84 aizmirsti. Tur jau 3W ir baigi daudz. Brīnumi šai pasaulē nenotiek un šī tipa pastiprinātājus būvē lai dabūtu te jau pieminēto otro harmniku nevis jaudu. Es no 813 lampas knapi 14W izspiedu, bet tur tīkla trafs kā no metināmā aparāta un izejieki vismaz divreiz lielāki, kā Rigndas tīkla trafi un tiešām silti, jo istaba paliek silta. Siltumā aizgāja kādi 300-400W.   Rigondas orģinālo shēmu jāklausās uz jūtīgas akustikas, ķipa Simfnija. Tad jaudu nevajadzēs.

----------


## Zigis

> Visādi _audiorasti_ vēl slēdz to uz anodu un iegūst t.s. triodes režīmu - jauda mazāka, bet skanot - "_zajebis!_".


  Un taisnība viņiem ir  :: 

SE taisa nevis lai "dabūtu" otro harmoniku, bet lai saglabātu dabīgo harmoniku spektru, ko PP izkropļo samazinot TIKAI pāra harmonikas.

Autoram - izmēģināji, iepatikās? Gribi vēl un labāk un stereo? Nu nemeklē to otru rigondu, vari uztaisīt pats daudz labāku, shēmu pa visiem ieteiksim, tur būs kādi 3-5 lodējumi uz kanal jāveic knapi. 3 lampas priekš vesela stereo. Galvenais sameklē divus identiskus izejas trafus, kā jau Isegrim minēja, normālam stereo abiem kanāliem jābūt identiskiem.
Lampu tehnikā trešā sarežģītākā/dārgākā problema ir izejas trafi. Otrā, skaļruņi ar pietiekošu jutību, nezaudējot kvalitāti.

----------


## Didzis

Zigi, par tām pāra harmnikām var pastrīdēties. Moderns tranzistru pastiprinātājs ar 0,00000.... procentiem kropļojumu neiznīcina orģinālās skaņas otro harmniku. Tāds pastiprinātājs vienkārši precīzi atskaņ to, kas mūzikā ir. Cita lieta,  daudziem nepatīk kā ir, bet gribās skaņu, kādu dod lampu pastiprinātājs, kurš kāreiz piešpricē harmonikas skaņai. Vai tas ir labi vai slikti, tas jau gaumes jautājums. Pieliet mūli visātrāk un efektīvāk ar tīru spirtu, bet cilvēki bauda vīnu un dzer alu. Tāpat ir ar mūzikas klausīšanos.

----------


## karloslv

> SE taisa nevis lai "dabūtu" otro harmoniku, bet lai saglabātu dabīgo harmoniku spektru, ko PP izkropļo samazinot TIKAI pāra harmonikas.


 Te nu Zigi nepareiza loģika. Nelinearitātes pastiprinātājos un citos elementos tikai _ievieš_ papildus sastāvdaļas spektrā, nevis tās novērš. Tieši kā Didzis raksta, SE bagātina skaņu (labā vai sliktā veidā), bet tas noteikti nav "dabīgs spektrs", jo dabā skaņas pārnesē tāda procesa nav - kad tu sēdi un klausies čellu, kas spēlē 5m attālumā, ir tikai čells, gaiss, vide un tu. Noliekot _lineāru_ mikrofonu vietā, kur tu sēdi, notiek ieraksts. Atskaņojot to maksimāli lineāri, tu reproducē to, kas tur notika. Nekāda bagātināšana tur nav vajadzīga, ja gribam atgriezties sākotnējā koncertā. Cita lieta, ka daudziem tas patīk, bet tas ir psiholoģisks moments, nevis balta patiesība.

Tas pats SE tikpat uz urrā ievieš arī 3., 5. un citas "nemuzikālās" harmonikas.

----------


## krabis

Man šķūnītī stāv divas gabalas veselas Rigondas ļoti labā stāvoklī un paskatā. Būtu priecīgs ja kādam būtu vajadzīgas un tas savāktu.

----------


## Isegrim

Pastāv uzskats, ka otrā harmonika dabiski veidojas cilvēka auss "konstrukcijā" pat "tīram" tonim. Tāpēc smadzenes to pazīst (evolūcija!), pieņem par dabīgu un brīnišķīgi tiek ar to galā. Pats neesmu nekādus eksperimentus veicis. Piekrītu, ka pastiprinātāji, kam 3. harmonika piemīt, tiešām skan nejauki.

----------


## sasasa

> Pastāv uzskats, ka otrā harmonika dabiski veidojas cilvēka auss "konstrukcijā" pat "tīram" tonim. Tāpēc smadzenes to pazīst (evolūcija!), pieņem par dabīgu un brīnišķīgi tiek ar to galā. Pats neesmu nekādus eksperimentus veicis. Piekrītu, ka pastiprinātāji, kam 3. harmonika piemīt, tiešām skan nejauki.


 Nezinu kas tur ausī veidojas, drīzāk jau rezonē tikai attiiecīgas frekvences, bet vai dabā maz ir skaņas/trokšņi, kam nav visa harmoniku buķete? Viss atkarīgs no šo harmoniku balansa. Kas ir spēlējis uz ģitāras, tas zin cik viegli no stīgas izdabūt +- tīrā veidā 5-6 tuvākās harmonikas un kā mainās to balanss izmainot uzsitiena vietu.   Tāpēc arī, piemēram, klarnete neskan tāpat kā saksofons.

----------


## Isegrim

Es gribēju teikt - gadījumā ja tiek atskaņots, piemēram 400 Hz monotonis, smadzenes saņem no dabas radītā "dzirdes aparāta" ne tikai šo toni, bet arī 2. harmoniku jeb 800 Hz (nav zināms, ar kādu līmeni attiecībā pret pamattoni). Un tad pēdējo atfiltrē/kompensē/"izrēķina" no spektra, apgalvojot, ka dzirdami tikai 400 Hz. Kādi smalki bioakustiķi esot pētījuši. 
Bet tas nu tā kā vispār zināms, ka pateicoties virstoņu spektram mēs atšķiram/pazīstam dažādu cilvēku balsis un dažādus viena tipa mūzikas instrumentus. 

*P.S.* Kaut kur lasīju no Bowers&Wilkins, ko šie _pūta_ par saviem maziem _bookshelf_ skaļruņiem. Apmēram tā - kaut gan mazie skaļruņi reāli neatskaņo tik zemu basu, bet tie dod specifiskus virstoņus, kas klausītājam liek domāt/just, ka viņš reāli dzird šīs zemās frekvences. Tiku klausījies dabā šīs kastītes (ar golfa bumbiņas bedrītēm _auspufrorē_, sk.bildē). Nekā īpaša. Bet ideja, šķiet, tāda, ka otrajai harmonikai vajadzētu liecināt par pirmās esamību, kaut tās reāli tur nav.

----------


## Isegrim

Te būs tās laimes čupiņas - 




Tas nebūt nav viss; esot vēl pulka līdzīgu dzelžu, trafiņu, droseļu, lampu etc.

----------


## serotonine

> Par 7-9W no EL84 aizmirsti. Tur jau 3W ir baigi daudz. Rigondas orģinālo shēmu jāklausās uz jūtīgas akustikas, ķipa Simfnija. Tad jaudu nevajadzēs.


 tamotram traafam citu shemu ar citu lampu taisītu. izmērslika domāt par 7-9w.


austika laba itkā     https://www.google.lv/search?q=infinity+rs+3001&rlz=1C1GIWA_enLV627LV627&source=lnms&sa=X&sqi=2&pjf=1&ved=0ahUKEwiRkc3EhcjUAhUNS5oKHRftDV8Q_AUIDigA&biw=1920&bih=950&dpr=1


nu bet klusu tomer vel.  varbūt bez pirmās triodes shema prasa iejas signalu ap 2v. no mātesplates izmērtais pie 440 hz ir 1v precīzi

orģinālajā shēmā  tembra počiem jocīgas vērtības  1 un 2.2

tembrubloku noravēt, bet pirmās kaskādes triodi atstāt???   bet kā??

----------


## osscar

Tev tak saka - tādas jaudas no se nevar nocelt...8w aizmirsti...nē nu var izmantot mega niknās lampas... tas nav lietderīgi...ja vajag desmit + w - jātaisa push pull. Nē nu ir visādas mega triodes...bet rēķinies vismaz ar 100eur par w....atceros ka custom trafi 833c triodēm vilka uz 2k usd. Krieviem ar ir šāda lampa..nosaukumu neatceros

----------


## Isegrim

> tembrubloku noravēt, bet pirmās kaskādes triodi atstāt???   bet kā??


 Lielāku pastiprinājumu var iegūt tai pašai triodei, biku tās režīmu pamainot. Jā, jutības varbūt nepietiktu Didža nīstās krama galviņas gadījumā, tad būtu maza pentode (kam pulka lielāks pastiprinājums) jāizmanto. To gan var darīt - netrūkst taču lampeļu, kam otrais elements apzīmējumā - Ж. Ja taisi monoblokus (_dual mono_ izpildījums) tad iespējami divi varianti, lai izmantotu abas dubulttriodes pusītes - tās var saslēgt paralēli vai pamēģināt kaitēties ar *SRPP*. Iesaku pēdējo.

----------


## serotonine

> Lielāku pastiprinājumu var iegūt tai pašai triodei, biku tās režīmu pamainot..


 tas cik noprotu ir mainot kādu no r vērtībam.  Atļasušos minēt, ka tā varētu būt anodstrāva??    varu maldīties.....

----------


## Isegrim

Var biku palielināt anodspriegumu un anoda slodzes pretestību, biku samazināt negatīvo atpakaļsaiti u.c. eksperimentēt. Vienkārši - izvēlēties triodi ar lielāku stāvību un µ (sk. datulapas!). Man gan parasti ir pilnīgi pieticis ar to pašu 6Н2П pusīti, lai izstūrētu 6П14П.

----------


## osscar

Vēl var šuntēt katoda rezistoru ar kondensatoru - pastiprinājums pieaugs, bet kropļojumi arī pieaugs. Nu un jau pieminētā atpakaļ saite.

----------


## serotonine

nu bet no kāda avota signāla ir pieticis.?

biju joka pēc saslēdzis   tanī pentodes režima un piejūdzis otru resnāko trafu.   nu basīgāk točno skanēja.   pietam sekundārajā galā  vienu izvadu saslēgt ar zemi atcerējos, bet otru pie tās atpakaļsaites gan aizmirsu.    ir primārai sarkans brūns sek zaļš dzeltens.    kauko lasīju, ka jāslēdz pareiz esot.  tā ir??

----------


## Isegrim

Parasti - CD atskaņotājs, tikpat labi - vinilam paredzētais RIAA preamps vai kasešu deķis. Normāli 0 dB līmenis ir 775 mV. Nekas neliedz to dabūt no kompjutera skaņas kartes.

----------


## serotonine

To atsaites pretestibu pacelu lidz 16.     Efekts maģisks.     Lidz cik var celt un kāda sim mezglam isti funkcija bija... ?

----------


## osscar

Tak palasi netā, neviens tev ar karoti neilies mutē:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negative-feedback_amplifier

----------


## serotonine

Taisnība
 jau lasu. Ari bez pamudinājuma. Bet paris atslēgas frāzes, var vairāk palīdzēt nekā palags teksta dažreiz.

----------


## osscar

http://omega.rtu.lv/etp/Elektronika%20book9.pdf

----------


## osscar

Latviski aparskstīti atgriezeniskās saites principi

----------


## sasasa

> Bet ideja, šķiet, tāda, ka otrajai harmonikai vajadzētu liecināt par pirmās esamību, kaut tās reāli tur nav.


 Kaut ko biki esi saputrojies. Viena pati otrā harmonika neko nevar liecināt vai veidot, BET, ja skan vismaz 2 toņi, tad tie veido jaunu toni ar zemāku frekvenci. Piemēram, 2 toņi ar kvintas intervālu radīs papildus toni, kas būs oktāvu zemāks par pirmo. Patiesība visparastākā rezonanse, bez kādas mistikas.  Tieši tāpēc arī spēlējot kvintas zemākos reģistros, tās skan tik jaudīgi. Līdzīgi notiek arī ar citam harmoniku kombinācijām, tikai jo augstākas harmonikas, jo vājāks ir šis veidotais pamattonis. Vienīga bēda, ka sakot no 4 harmonikas, to frekvence vairs nepavisam neiekļaujas _equal temperament_ skaņojumā  ::  Un tāpēc arī tercas tik pretīgi skan uz klavierēm #%^@#%^@%$#

----------


## Isegrim

Es ta' neputrojos tajās subharmonikās. Un otrā harmonika bez pirmās pārstāj būt otrā. Es par mārketingu. Visādi ļaužiem tiek "uz ausīm makaroni kārti". T.s. 'washball' reklāma - spilgts antifizikas paraugs. Bet nav skaidrs, kāpēc B&W raksta dumības; it kā normāla branža tomēr.

----------


## serotonine

Offtopic kungi.  Kāds zin ko mab ar negative feedback iesākt.  Bez viņa rakstīts ka kropļi nakot.  Bet es kad audzēju r14 man tikai skaistak un skaļāk skan.  Laboju.   Kropļi ir.     Bet neteiktu ka tie mūziku sliktāku padara.   Pie kadiem 10 12 k jāapstājas.   Pocis vispār lai var 2 galējības skanējumam regulēt.

----------


## AndrisZ

> kad audzēju r14 man tikai skaistak un skaļāk skan.  Ausis slimas nav. Clippingu nedzirdu.   Ko nan iesākt? Kā man būt?


 Tas tikai pierāda cik "precīzs" instruments ir mūsu ausis.  ::

----------


## sasasa

Ja pašam patīk kā skan, tad pilnīgi vienalga cik tur tie kropļojumi. Priekš sevis taču taisi. Ne jau mērinstrumentos blenzīsi, bet muziku klausīsies. Ja priekš citiem, tad gan ir vērts padomāt.

----------


## JDat

Ei! Audiorastijas apspriešanai nav nekāda tieša sakara ar lampinieka lodēšanu. Atrāsim šo tēmu konrētā pastiprinātāja problēmu apspriešanai. Sarunāts?

----------


## serotonine

> Ei! Audiorastijas apspriešanai nav nekāda tieša sakara ar lampinieka lodēšanu. Atrāsim šo tēmu konrētā pastiprinātāja problēmu apspriešanai. Sarunāts?


 Vecmāmiņa teica ''No tavas mutes Dieva ausī''     lai gan offtopiks ir foruma būtība. dedicated topiki par abstraktām tēmām ir liels retums.

atgriežoties   pie tēmas :   r14 es ieviesīšu par gain/distortion poci. dažiem skaņdarbiem ļoti pat ok skan. bet nu ieejas jūtības man joprojām trūkst. nomainīšu visus c. plēves ķīnieši no platēm visādi ir arī ar tur ar īpaši zemu ESR un ESI.  vdrug kādam vecajam noplūde drausmīga un tur mans pastiprinājums viss arī pazudis.  nu un Lai dzirdētu kas tad ir tie pilnie 3W un kur sākas clippings ,   paņemšu par preampu austiņu izeju no sava līdz šim labi kalpojušā tranzistornieka. lai ir tā skaidrība...


ps: ja foruma biedri zin, ar kuriem elementiem vēl var manipulēt ieejas jūtības celšanai, tad netur sveci zem pūra..

----------


## osscar

Ja nav mērinstrumentu var saprast par kropļojumiem pat ar iebūvēto kompja karti - ar attiecīgu programmmu padod ieejā signālu un skaties izejā pastūzim uz slodzes FFT....Ja būs klipings - būs augstās H  izejā + ja ierosinās - arī...
Protams izeju pa tiešo nebāzt skaņu kartes ieejā bet gan caur rezistoru dalītāju - kādi 100K virknē un 10k pret zemi. Pie tiem THD līmeņiem , kas jamam ir domāju viss būs labi redzams. programmas smaart vai analoģiskas.

----------


## AndrisZ

> ar kuriem elementiem vēl var manipulēt ieejas jūtības celšanai


 Vari R12 paralēli dažus simtus mkf kondensatoru pielikt.

----------


## serotonine

> Vari R12 paralēli dažus simtus mkf kondensatoru pielikt.


 pašu prastāko elektrolitu??

----------


## Isegrim

Prastāku par prastu. Ar 100 µF parasti pietiek, spriegumu arī nevajag lielu - kādi 25 V būs gana. Piebaksti nelodējot, paklausies, salīdzini! Tik polaritāti ievēro.

----------


## serotonine

> Prastāku par prastu. Ar 100 µF parasti pietiek, spriegumu arī nevajag lielu - kādi 25 V būs gana. Piebaksti nelodējot, paklausies, salīdzini! Tik polaritāti ievēro.


 
Paldies!  Vakarā noteikti provēšu

Mani jandeksa klejojumi arī ir nesuši augļus    



В ламповом корректоре 1-2 вольта выходное напряжение. 
Если просто хотите слушать радиолу с диапазоном 100-10 000гц и КНИ и ИМД 5-10% ,то можете ничего не переделывать,как Виталя написал и так прекрасно работает. Но что у одного прекрасно - для другого КАША сплошная. Ни низов ни прозрачности,ни ширины сцены,ни хорошего переходного затухания между каналами.Оно и не нужно было в то время. А если действительно классные моноблоки делать,то по схеме что я привёл. Отработана схема,изготовлено несколько усилителей. КНИ 1,6% при 4х ваттах. АЧХ 40-25 000гц по уровню -3dB. 
Просто гляньте на схему. Межкаскадный конденсатор на сетку 6П14П 3300пф. Нет при такой ёмкости низов ни каких. Катод 6П14П не шунтирован электролитом - опять потеря низов и потеря выходной мощности. Цепочка Цобеля в аноде 6П14П напрочь убивает прозрачность зарезая частоты выше 10кгц. ВЧ тембр выполнен с ООС с анода. С выхода в катод применена частотно зависимая ООС А нам нужен усилитель с линейной АЧХ. Что б не крутил так фазу свотими тембрами и ООС. Именно кручение фазы по диапазону ухо человека отслеживает очень хорошо.Лучше чем КНИ отслеживает. Поэтому если качественно слушать. То два каскада и ни каких тембров,тонкомпенсаций и пр лабуды. Иначе будете слушать приёмник. 
4я ножка заземлена в однотакте на печатке.В двухтакте не заземлена. 
Вот сфотал. В выходнике есть место для намотки катодной обмотки 150витков 0,15-0,2. Звучание будет ещё лучше.



links   http://www.radioland.1bbs.info/viewtopic.php?t=1144&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=405


28 lapa no 1428.  būs arī ko tālāk palasīt

ir zināmas neskaidrības, par to, ko cilvēks rakstījis piemēram

Цепочка Цобеля в аноде 6П14П напрочь убивает прозрачность зарезая частоты выше 10кгц.       

Поэтому если качественно слушать. То два каскада и ни каких тембров,тонкомпенсаций

labi skaidrs, tembrubloks nogriezts, a toņkompensācija?? jācer, ka arī

----------


## Isegrim

Ar toņkompensāciju parasti saprot RC ķēdītes pie skaļuma poča izvadiem. Tās pārāk nemaisa. Bet iespējamas arī "frekvences atkarīgas" atpakaļsaites - visādas shēmas redzētas.

----------


## serotonine

ok, r13 un c 13 ir jāravē nost.      un c11 jāliek kaukur 0.1 uf...   cik  saprotu tad kāds no tiem low esr un  esi ...

----------


## serotonine

pieliku elektrolitu katoda rezistoram  c 11 150n   r13un c13 vairs nav..   skan 2 reizes labak ka sakuma.   BET   starp skaņas karti un shemu ieliekot   augstāk redzamo tranzistoru aparātu kā preampu, parādās arī negaidīta jauda...    kas nozīme ka 2v signālu paģēr  dotā shema.   pirmo triodi vajadzētu par preampu gruzit,    lai jebkuru avotu var izmantot, ne tikai pro limeņa skaņas karti..   tikai visu lieko nost. ir idejas??

----------


## Isegrim

Visai savdabīgi tev tie skaņas signāla avoti. Un viss jau tev iepriekš ir pateikts, tsk. par SRPP un pentodi. Kāpēc _Gooogles tanti_ tik ļoti ienīsti, ka no tās izvairies? Viņai ir pulka līdzīgu risinājumu - 
 

Pēdējā piemērā gan ir toņu korekcija atpakaļsaitē, bet to var vienmēr _nahrenizēt_.

----------


## serotonine

Gūgli lasu, jandeksu arī.   daudz interesantas teorijas.   dažādas shemas ar dažādiem slēgumiem.   saprašanu par to kurš shemas elements ko dara, diezgan daudz jau esmu  sasmēlies, par ko foruma biedriem liels paldies.       pirmajam projektam gribēju pieturēties pie esošās plates ar pusi vai veselu 6n2p ieejā.  pamocīšu vēl doto shemu pamainīšu visas vērtības R, kam vēl nēesmu to izdarījis.  un c 12 arī.    postošu , kas sanāk.  varbūt pat nenāksies pirmo triodi šķilt, (Isegrim paldies par shemu)..  un topiks būs slēdzams.


btw pilns jandekss ar interesantiem topikiem, kuros attēlu linki sen jau kā nestrādā.

----------


## Isegrim

Principā tur nekā īpaša nav  - visa tā toņu regulēšana nahrenizējama, tās vietā kondiķis. Bet te būs pretējais efekts - signāls aiz pirmās triodes vairs netiks vājināts, otrā dabūs maksimumu. Skati PM!

----------


## serotonine

BIEDRIEM PALDIES!     topiks ir slēdzams.    vajadzeja tikai r10   1.2 k   un c12 50n.....      un viss strādā brīnišķīgi!!!!   driz nākamais projekts . bet tam jaunu topiku

----------


## serotonine

nu tā pagaidām izskatās.   Topošai īpašniecei, uzprasīšu vai patīk skarbasis izskats, vai grib smukāku. un pēc Isegrim ieteikuma vispār būs jātaisa par 2.1. izejnieks PP kā reiz piemērots ir    https://yandex.ru/search/?text=%D1%8...86%20-2&lr=213


http://forum.cxem.net/uploads/monthl...c2d4f15369.png

kritums virs 10 khz uzreiz vairs neuztrauc.     vot ar ko lai nodraivo šito.  nav ideju pagaidām

----------


## Isegrim

Kaut kur ir tīkla trafiņš un 'izejnieks' no magnetofona "Тембр", zemomīgai slodzei.

----------


## serotonine

Nu izejnieki salīdzinot ar pašām lampām man deficīts.  Tīkla vēl palikuši x2 Rigondas, bet nu tos prātīgi būtu taupīt partīsanai. Un viens no jauza 5. Šitas no "tembr"visu joslu ņem? Ja jā tad otru labāk atrast kādam pilnvērtīgam ptojektam. Tas tvk 90 lc2 priekš subīša kak raz, jo augšgals knaps, serde liela, pats pamatīgs, kustinat var ar 6p3s vai ko niknāku, ja es tos samudzinatos Krievzemes forumu postus pareiz esmu izpratis..  preampa galā arī prasitos kadu no tām labajām mazajām pentodem tetrodem, kuras man sagadijies ka ir vesela kaudze.  Būs kāda bilde vakarā jaieposto. Vot a speka gala neko pratigaku par 6p3s n3izdomasu. Ir kadas 6 vai7.  Tiesa katra cita gada. Pēc paskata nelietotas

Edit.  

tas tembr vispar stiligs.   Gan ārēji, gan montāžas ziņā.    A skanēja kā?   Pēc šķūninga, pirms?

----------


## Didzis

Teorētiski man arī ir viens Tembr izejas trafs un tīklinieks. Neatcers, kā tie izskatijās, bet kautkur kartupeļu kastēs nteikti stāv. Vienu Tembru sadalīju savulaik reizinātājos. Ja par Tembra skaņu, tad gaumes lieta. Es šo maģi asociēju ar skolas radimezglu. Bļāva jau vareni, bet skolas ballītes es spēlēju uz divām Rigndām 102 un Nota pārtaisītu maģi, nevis ar Tembru, kurš tur pat radimezglā stāvēja. Necilvēcigi smags arī bija. Gan jau visu pareizi savert arī n Tembra izejnieka var skaņu dabūt. Man gan liekas, ka serde tam trafam nekāda lielā nebija.

----------


## Isegrim

Esot gadījies pasenos laikos - 4. vidusskolā (tag. Angļu ģimnāzijā) zagļi kādu nakti ielīduši. 'Tembrs' nākamajā rītā Marupītes krastā mētājies - par smagu izrādījies. Trīsmotornieks ar "direct drive capstan" tomēr. Ar ārējiem skaļruņiem brēca labi; lielai zālei par knapu, bet klases vakaram vairāk kā pietiekami.

----------


## serotonine

> Man gan liekas, ka serde tam trafam nekāda lielā nebija.


 .   Nu vot tas treknais tvk, kas viens bez pāra nonāca man nagos.. liek pavisam nu jau nopietni  izvērtēt vai 2.1 razklads nav panaceja pret šo.   Visādu tīkla trafu, kam tinumu attiecības ļauj slēgt pp un mazo se izejnieku tak netrūkst.  A vot manta kas ņem tur super joslu, mūžīgs deficīts. Piedzīt low pass un high pass, gan katram pieejamā akustika, gan ausu kanālu ģeometriskās atšķirības liks visai rūpīgi

----------


## Isegrim

Pameklē sovjetu laika publikācijās pēc "двухполосный". Tur tādu variantu pulka bija - kopīgs "zemais" ar PP un SE priekš stereo. Krosēt virs 315 Hz noteikti nevajadzētu.

----------


## serotonine

> . Krosēt virs 315 Hz noteikti nevajadzētu.


 . Ja divi pamata kanāli nav ar specialiem mini skaļruņiem _ a la_ Logitech domaju drīzāk 120 Hz

Vispar jau ķīniešu 2.1 sistēmas, kuras tirgo katrā Maximā, arī ir izraisjušas šito alerģiju visiem pret 2.1

----------


## Isegrim

Visi nelieto ķīnīzeru sūdus! Es tos pat dzirdējis ne reizi neesmu, varu tik iedomāties, kā tāds skan. Par frekvenci - virs tās stereo sāk izpausties. Ja "zemajā galā" arī ir stereo trakti, krosa frekvence var būt augstāka. Tomēr mazākus "satelītus" ērtāk pareizi izvietot nekā lielus skaļruņus. Es parasti ņemu vēl kādu oktāvu zemāk par minēto, un tad ir O.K.

----------


## serotonine

Nu ciemos pie jauniešiem, kas dzīvo kojās, kādreiz daudz gāju.   Tiem tur stāvēja.   Kas nebija no mājām rrr atveduši.  No ok.     Jadu low pass un high pass shemu varat ieteikt?  Iesakumam paprovesu to uk19 bloku piejugt zemajām galā

----------


## Isegrim

_Košers_ ir arī krosovers-lampinieks. Atslēgas vārdi ir - "tube crossover". Palūko šeit kādas idejas. 
Nopietnāka krosa piemērs -

----------


## serotonine

Links super.   Pagaidām pavirši tiku līdz 65 gadam.    Vienu lietu aizdomājos,  ir taču visadi mazi signāla trafiņi.   Viens uz tas rigondas platites ir.  Gan smartfouns gan skaņas karte ir spejīgi vērā ņemamu slodzi kustināt var mazu pretestību.    Japrove signāla spriegumu uzcrlt un izejas kaskadi no tāda kustināt.   Ja tās ir muļķības un man jaiet kaktā nokauneties, tā arī sakat.

----------

